# riding the sand



## cataway (Nov 26, 2010)

any one on here that likes to ride the sand ,as in sand dunes ?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I used to go to Silver Lake Sand Dunes but I have not been there in years. I sold my toys that I rode when I went there.


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

I hate the dunes! Too many idiots. Michigan has more permanently marked ORV trails than anywhere else on the planet. There is plenty of sand whoops on those to keep you quad gods happy. Personally, i prefer chasing ribbon through the trees on two wheels. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cataway (Nov 26, 2010)

downrange said:


> I hate the dunes! Too many idiots. Michigan has more permanently marked ORV trails than anywhere else on the planet. There is plenty of sand whoops on those to keep you quad gods happy. Personally, i prefer chasing ribbon through the trees on two wheels.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 yes way to many idiots on to small of an area.

what I'm talking about is the sand dunes out west. i have an offer for some one ,maybe from MI ,or surrounding states, to go on a road trip to IDAHO .the reason being, i want to go but i need someone who also wants to see and ride the big sand out there . if i can find one more person then we can afford the drive out there and back with out braking the bank. i really don't care what you ride ,as long as it will fit into my trailer .
.


----------



## cmuchip989 (Jan 13, 2010)

Don't hate SL. It's a social event. If you want to ride 80 miles a day and see 1 to 2 other groups stay on the trails. If you want to meet people from all over the state and country some times hit the dunes. There's idiots everywhere but it's fun watching them most times. 

It's hard on parts though! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I used to go to glamis Cali a lot when I was in the corps. I know a few people in Idaho but no need to go play there 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

